# Recruiting for Play-by-post game (closed)



## johnsemlak (Jun 2, 2003)

_I've just discovered an evil-infested dungeon and am looking for a band of hearty adventurers to clean it out. _ 

Seriously, I'm looking for players on an online play-by-post game/campaign.  

The campaign will start with a dungeon-oriented adventure I have, and hopefully develop from there.

We'll play in play-by-post (PbP) format, probably using www.rpol.net.  Players will be expected to post about once every two days.  Feel free to ask if you have questions about how PbP will work.

PCs will start at 1st Level.  Need a party of 4-6.  For the most part we'll start with 3rd edition rules (more on that later).  The setting will be Greyhawk, but initially it won't very significant.

[edited due to closing of recruiting.   Sorry!]


----------



## Airwolf (Jun 2, 2003)

If you haven't filled your group I will email you later today, when I get home from work.  

I have a few questions, but it sounds like a fun adventure/campaign. 

Oh, just in case you are wondering my characters  _do not_ wear chain mail bikinis.


----------



## johnsemlak (Jun 2, 2003)

> Oh, just in case you are wondering my characters do not wear chain mail bikinis.




Darn, I was looking forward to your character's picture 

Another person has expressed interest via email so far

Tomorrow or the day after I'll post some guidelines on character creation to you can go ahead and get started if you decide to play.

Let me just say that I'd prefer no Evil characters and no Psionics characters (I don't have the PsHB).


----------



## johnsemlak (Jun 2, 2003)

another person has expressed interest via email, so so far three people have expressed interested.  There's still spots open.

BTW, one person already asked to play a thief/rogue.


----------



## FluidDragon (Jun 3, 2003)

I'm interested in playing I sent you a email today. Thanks

-FD


----------



## johnsemlak (Jun 3, 2003)

FluidDragon said:
			
		

> *I'm interested in playing I sent you a email today. Thanks
> 
> -FD *




Yes, I got your email.  Thanks for your interest!

So far four people have exressed interest.


----------



## johnsemlak (Jun 3, 2003)

OK let me summarize where we are so far.

Four people have expressed interest so far:

Airwolf (who is thinking about playing a Cleric)
FluidDragon
NarlethDrider (who has pointed towards a Half orc ranger)
Another person who has contacted me via Email.  He as asked to be a rogue

No one has decided on a class just yet, so I'd say any class is open right now, however.

Hopefully we'll get at least two more players.  I may throw in an NPC to round out the party, though I'd rather have 5-6 players.

I'll give you my character creation guidelines so that those of you who have decided to play can go ahead and create a character:

Use 28 Point buy (DMG page 19-20; email me if you don't have the DMG).  Remember to add Racial ability bonuses/penalties after the point buy.  Also, you may add two points to any ability (you can add two to one ability or split this among two abilities)  However, the maximum ability score is 20 (at the start, that is)

All classes and races in the Player's handbook are available.  I'd prefer no Psionics or no evil characters.

I'll also allow Monte Cook's varient Paladin, Sorceror, or Ranger.  Actually, Monte Cook has two varient rangers, one in the Book of Hallowed might and one off his website .  You can use either, but choose one and stick with it. 

Multiclassing.  I'll stick with the limitations on mulitclassing for Paladins or Monks.  Otherwise, I'll allow most combinations.  If you want to multiclass I'd prefer players to use the optional rules for multiclassing at 1st level in the DMG page 40-41, or declare a character path describing your multiclass plan (a general plan, not necessarily a level-by level plan) right away.

Deterimine your starting GP according to the PHB and buy equipment accordingly.  You can choose non-exotic equipment from the Arms and Equipment Guide or the WotC spattbooks.

In my campaign, all race-specific arms and equipment are not considered exotic to that particular race.  Note that this may affect your feat selection.  (E.g. Dwarves need not spend an exotic weapon proficiency on Dwarven Waraxe).  

If you really want to choose a weapon not on your class list, let me know, and provide a rationale.  I may allow you to choose one weapon at first level you can use (without spending a feat).

Write a simple background.  For now, don]t get too detailed, we can flesh it out later.  I don't plan on initially creating on a plot specifically built around the players; I hope to do more of that after the first adventure.

You don't have to choose a diety unless you're a Paladin, Cleric, or Druid (a druid can even opt to serve nature in general, IMC), though you can if you want.  Choose any diety from  the D&D pantheon (the Greyhawk pantheon) or another Greyhawk deity if you have access to materials.  If you really want a deity not in the PHB, let me know which one and give a rationale.  Finally, in my campaign St. Cuthburt is LG.

The campaign will start in in the World of Greyhawk (as per the Living Greyhawk Gazatteer) just north of the Gran March/Duchy of Ulek border.  So you might make your self from that area or explain how you get there.  If you don't have access to any World of Greyhawk (the LGG, the D&D Gazatteer, or an earlier greyhawk setting book or boxed set) material, just make a generic background description we can flesh out later.  It won't matter for the first adventure.

Finally, if you want to use material from other d20 publishers or WotC Books I haven't mentioned, ask.  If I have the book, have access to it, or you can send me the relavent material (ok if it's just a spell or a piece of equipment, for example), I'll consider it.

The following books are pretty much open:
Relics and Rituals I & II
Book of Eldritch Might I & II
Book of Hallowed might
Hammer and Helm
Traps and Treachery, the player's section (watch out for the traps, too )
Moon Elves

I have some others as well.

That's all I can think of for now.  Let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## NarlethDrider (Jun 3, 2003)

> Airwolf (who is thinking about playing a Cleric)
> FluidDragon
> Another person who has contacted me via Email. He as asked to be a rogue




Hey dont fergit about me 

I'll probably go with a ranger---maybe a half-orc, but not sure


----------



## Airwolf (Jun 3, 2003)

I've never played in Greyhawk, so I don't know anything about it.  My group has always used homebrew worlds, with the PH deities for the patheon.  

Is there a list anywhere of the Greyhawk pantheon (or is that the one listed in the PH)?


----------



## johnsemlak (Jun 3, 2003)

NarlethDrider said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Hey dont fergit about me
> 
> I'll probably go with a ranger---maybe a half-orc, but not sure *




Doh!  I knew I had forgotten someone.  It' gets confusing with people responding via email and to this thread.  Really sorry.


----------



## johnsemlak (Jun 3, 2003)

> Is there a list anywhere of the Greyhawk pantheon (or is that the one listed in the PH)?




Yup, the D&D pantheon in the in the PHB on pages 90-92 is the Greyhawk pantheon.  There are a few more dieties in the World of Greyhawk, but that list should provide a decent choice.


----------



## ph34r (Jun 3, 2003)

I may be interested in playing aswell. I sent you an email.


----------



## johnsemlak (Jun 3, 2003)

ph34r said:
			
		

> *I may be interested in playing aswell. I sent you an email. *




Great.  

Assuming we don't loose anybody, that does bring us to 5.  That could be a full party, but we'll take one more.  I'll take the next person who responds to this thread, and then close the recruiting for the time being.

I'm currently working on setting up our game at www.rpol.net .  It'll take me a day or two.  When it's ready I'll post direct links to our game.  

Good luck character creating!


----------



## johnsemlak (Jun 4, 2003)

A sixth person has contacted me via Email.  That reaches our limit, so I"ll close recruiting for now.  

So far we have the following people expressing interest:

Airwolf (who is thinking about playing a Cleric)
FluidDragon-playing a dwarven sorceror
NarlethDrider- playing a half-orc ranger
ph34r - wants to be a human fighter
Another person who has contacted me via Email. He sas asked to be a rogue.
The sixth person also contacted me via email and wants to play a Gnome fighter.

Looks like a party!


----------



## gordonknox (Jun 4, 2003)

johnsemlak said:
			
		

> *OK let me summarize where we are so far.
> 
> Four people have expressed interest so far:
> 
> ...




That "another person" is me...

Hello,  I am looking forward to the campaign.

gk


----------



## johnsemlak (Jun 4, 2003)

> That "another person" is me...
> 
> Hello, I am looking forward to the campaign




Thanks for posting here.

OK, I've sent everyone an email with a link to our game in www.rpol.net.  See you there!


----------



## Airwolf (Jun 4, 2003)

gordonknox said:
			
		

> *
> 
> That "another person" is me...
> 
> ...




Welcome to our game gk!!

Hey JS, do you have to be accepted before you can post on the 'welcome' thread?


----------



## cjyoung1 (Jun 5, 2003)

Greetings 
It is I, the 6th (gnome fighter).

I too can not post yet to the board, but if I read my times right John should be a sleep right now as it is 5 in the morning Russian time(?).


----------



## NarlethDrider (Jun 5, 2003)

Seems that we are going to have an interesting mix


----------



## johnsemlak (Jun 5, 2003)

> Hey JS, do you have to be accepted before you can post on the 'welcome' thread?




Yes.  Airwolf, I just added you.


----------



## FluidDragon (Jun 5, 2003)

This looks like a pretty cool party!

-FD


----------



## johnsemlak (Jun 5, 2003)

Everyone should be added to teh game now.  If you haven't, please post at the Welcome thread.  If you still have probelms, please ask.

The next step is to send me your character details.  I'll post them to the site.  At rpol.net, you should be able to see a 'character details' link.  That will be the link to your character.  So far, I've only put up details for one character (I still need to put up the bio.)

AS far as a portrait, I'll leave that optional for now.  If you have a portrait you'd like,   either send it to me or I'll try to set it up so you can post it yourselves.

Good luck


----------

